
Democrats Unveil “Internet Bill of Rights” - joeyespo
https://boingboing.net/2018/10/06/democratic-technology.html
======
masonic
Strange that is doesn't exist in the system:

[https://www.congress.gov/member/ro-
khanna/K000389?q=%7B"spon...](https://www.congress.gov/member/ro-
khanna/K000389?q=%7B"sponsorship"%3A"sponsored"%7D)

And that a search on "Internet Bill of Rights" yields nothing.

And that his "quote in full" isn't in legislative language or format.

------
decasteve
Would this be a better link?

[https://www.nytimes.com/2018/10/04/opinion/ro-khanna-
interne...](https://www.nytimes.com/2018/10/04/opinion/ro-khanna-internet-
bill-of-rights.html)

